# 1993 Marin or not?



## Kevinski66 (13 Jul 2019)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me is the frame (not forks) a genuine Marin,
It has some Shimano XT and other various parts,
Wheels are Shimano LX/Mavic 231 rims,
The serial number is A50JE0088,
Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## rualexander (14 Jul 2019)

From a google image search for '1993 marin' it looks like it is likely to be genuine, although the colour scheme is not one that appears in the search.
Looking at the frame features - rear dropouts, rear brake cable bridge, rear rack bosses, rear brake cable run along top tube, etc. - it all seems to match a few of Marin's models for that vintage.
e.g.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2019)

@Kevinski66 my 94 bear valley has this frame number F5(or 6)41 A0059 stamped around the shell 

Apart from the forks i would say yours is a Marin although not sure re forks

See this thread on Retro bike http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=37430&hilit=marin+frame+numbers


----------



## palinurus (14 Jul 2019)

I had a Marin in the 90s, the rear brake cable braze-ons were just like as were the little cylindrical threaded bits on the seat stays for mounting a rack.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2019)

That front fork is wrong, that’s definitely not kosher.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

Here's my Marin's fork


----------

